# Absent lors de livraison TNT



## jamiz66 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant commandé un iMac sur Applestore, il a été expedié aujourd'hui par Apple. 
Ce soir il est aux Pays Bas (Arnhem Hub), il doit arrivé vendredi (jeudi étant ferié).

Je serai au travail vendredi, j'ai pu lire sur le site de TNT que certains colis sont déposés au relais colis le plus proche si le destinataire est absent.

Cela a-t-il été le cas pour vous? Merci de me faire part de vos experiences, j'aimerais vraiment profiter de mon iMac ce week-end.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Madalvée (9 Novembre 2010)

Je veux pas te faire peur mais, après avoir demandé la date de la ménopause de m grand l'ere et le nombre de dents de mon chien lors de la commande, le livreur TNT a simplement déposé le colis chez mon voisin clochard du 3ème


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2010)

jamiz66 a dit:


> Je serai au travail vendredi, j'ai pu lire sur le site de TNT que certains colis sont déposés au relais colis le plus proche si le destinataire est absent.
> 
> Cela a-t-il été le cas pour vous?


J'ai eu le cas : absence, colis au relais colis, pas d'avis de passage 
Mais c'était indiqué sur le site de TNT avec le n° de suivi du colis.


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2010)

jamiz66 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ayant commandé un iMac sur Applestore, il a été expedié aujourd'hui par Apple.
> Ce soir il est aux Pays Bas (Arnhem Hub), il doit arrivé vendredi (jeudi étant ferié).
> ...



Le plus simple c'est peut-être d'appeler TNT pour programmer la livraison un jour où tu seras là ou convenir avec eux du dépot dans un relais-colis de ton choix.

(laisser le colis au voisin, en principe TNT ne le fait pas.... même si dans les faits certains livreurs se débarrassent de leur livraison ainsi)


----------



## edd72 (10 Novembre 2010)

TNT m'a livré mon AppleCare hier, je doute qu'il l'aurait laissé au voisin puisque la fille m'a demandé ma carte d'identité et en a pris le numéro (alors que le colis était pour moi et à mon adresse). En même tems hier, j'ai reçu un colis de DHL, pas de problème.
Les seuls soucis que j'ai rencontré c'est avec UPS (Freebox notamment), à croire que les mecs (s'ils passent) sont incapables de sonner et déduise que si tu n'es pas devant à les attendre, tu n'es pas là. Enfin, ça dépend peut-être des régions mais TNT, ici, est loin d'être le pire (pareil pour la réception d'un MBP du refurb, aucun pb avec TNT).


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est peut-être d'appeler TNT pour programmer la livraison un jour où tu seras là ou convenir avec eux du dépot dans un relais-colis de ton choix.


Oui, mais il faut appeler son agence locale. Pas le n° qui commence par 0800

J'en sais quelque chose : en appelant le 0800 on m'a dit que mon paquet était dispo dans mon agence locale. En allant le lendemain dans cette agence, la "pauvre" dame à l'accueil m'a dit "mais votre paquet est au relais colis depuis 2 jours"


----------



## twinworld (10 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est peut-être d'appeler TNT pour programmer la livraison un jour où tu seras là ou convenir avec eux du dépot dans un relais-colis de ton choix.


+1. 
Il faut évidemment commencer par s'adresser à TNT !!


----------



## jamiz66 (10 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> +1.
> Il faut évidemment commencer par s'adresser à TNT !!


 
C'est chose faite...contacté par mail, TNT m'a telephoné 2h plus tard...nickel, la personne que j'ai eu au telephone etait très sympa

Finalement, livraison au travail de ma femme

Pour info : si colis international, pas de depot en point relais si absence du destinataire...


----------



## Le docteur (10 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> +1.
> Il faut évidemment commencer par s'adresser à TNT !!


Théoriquement, ce ne serait pas à eux de t'appeler dans un monde normal ?


----------



## twinworld (10 Novembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Théoriquement, ce ne serait pas à eux de t'appeler dans un monde normal ?


ben ils peuvent pas savoir s'il va y avoir du monde au domicile de livraison. Le téléphone systématique servirait à s'assurer qu'il y a quelqu'un ?

Alors oui, évidemment, dans un monde normal, on pourrait attendre qu'ils appellent tous leurs clients à livrer deux jours avant, mais aussi un jour avant et le matin même pour s'assurer qu'ils ont pas changé d'avis. 

Pour info, chez moi, quand on habite dans un immeuble avec interphone, la poste - qui est pourtant encore un service public - ne vient même plus apporter jusqu'à la porte les lettres délivrées contre signature. Le facteur sonne et dépose un avis de retrait dans votre boîte si vous ne descendez pas dans le hall de l'immeuble.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2010)

jamiz66 a dit:


> Pour info : si colis international, pas de depot en point relais si absence du destinataire...


Ca c'est une blague : mon paquet venait des Pays Bas (donc International) et je l'ai retrouvé par hasard  au relais colis du coin


----------



## TiteLine (11 Novembre 2010)

Je crois quand même que si on laisse notre numéro de téléphone, ce n'est pas pour faire joli 

Tous les produits Apple commandés sur le Store m'ont été livrés par UPS et à chaque fois que j'étais absente, j'ai été contactée pour convenir d'un rendez-vous pour la livraison. 

Maintenant, j'ignore si TNT fait de même.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Maintenant, j'ignore si TNT fait de même.


Parole de scout : ils ne font pas pareil  ni appel téléphonique ni avs de passage (tu radotes Sly, tu l'as déjà dit )
Bon, peut être qu'ils ont merdé avec moi et que dans le reste des cas ils sont bons, j'en sais rien


----------



## Le docteur (11 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ben ils peuvent pas savoir s'il va y avoir du monde au domicile de livraison. Le téléphone systématique servirait à s'assurer qu'il y a quelqu'un ?
> 
> Alors oui, évidemment, dans un monde normal, on pourrait attendre qu'ils appellent tous leurs clients à livrer deux jours avant, mais aussi un jour avant et le matin même pour s'assurer qu'ils ont pas changé d'avis.
> 
> Pour info, chez moi, quand on habite dans un immeuble avec interphone, la poste - qui est pourtant encore un service public - ne vient même plus apporter jusqu'à la porte les lettres délivrées contre signature. Le facteur sonne et dépose un avis de retrait dans votre boîte si vous ne descendez pas dans le hall de l'immeuble.


J'ai vu mieux : il ne sonne pas et dit que tu n'étais pas là. Ce qui montre bien que théoriquement ils sont censés le déposer.
Mais mon facteur (ma factrice qui achemine les colis) sonne toujours, me dit que j'ai un colis et je descends dans le hall. Quand je ne suis pas là elle dépose le colis à des adresses "alternatives" à côté de chez moi (famille). Là, c'est beau le service public. Mais si ton facteur met des colis sans sonner tu es en droit de gueuler puisqu'il va te noter comme absent.

Les livreurs privés X et consorts n'ont pas de passe (et je ne pense pas que ce serait une bonne idée de leur en donner un, vu les problèmes qu'ont déjà eu ce genre de boîtes) . Donc ils ne sonnent pas si tu n'as pas ton nom sur l'interphone (même si c'est le numéro d'appart indiqué sur la lettre ou le colis) et ne rentrent pas pour mettre quoi que ce soit.
Autrement dit ils sont incapables de faire le boulot qu'ils acceptent pourtant avec empressement. Les livreurs privés devraient être limités aux entreprises, c'est le seul boulot qu'ils peuvent faire décemment.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------

Où est le problème de base ?
1. La poste est plus chère que les livreurs privés.
2. Or, le "con-sommateur " veut tout pour rien
3. Donc, toutes les boîtes qui veulent garder leurs con-sommateurs plutôt que leur exposer pédagogiquement l'alternative se barrent chez les privés.
4. Les privés sont incapables de vous livrer les colis correctement mais le con-sommateur est content parce que son colis qu'il a dû aller chercher lui-même, il l'a eu "moins cher".

Il y a une suite :

5. La poste se voyant dépassée par les événements augmente encore ses tarifs et commence à pratiquer le même "management" du personnel que les entreprises privées.
6. La poste devient très  chère et le service se dégrade.
7 . Le con-sommateur est encore plus content d'attendre deux jours supplémentaires et de devoir finalement aller chercher son colis au point "le plus proche" après avoir claqué du fric en appel surtaxé.

Moralité : elle est pas belle la concurrence ?
Moralité bis : le con-sommateur est vraiment un con-sommateur, tant pis pour les quelques bizarres qui préfèrent payer un peu plus pour un service correct.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------

Et pour ce qui est de ma gentille factrice il y a service mutuel entre gens de bonne volonté.
1. Elle sonne (là c'est un plus, déjà) et me demande de descendre (enfin, plus maintenant vu qu'elle nous connaît, elle sait qu'on va le faire) - J'imagine qu'elle monte pour les petits vieux ou pour ceux qui sont dans le plâtre.
2. On descend (je ne vois pas de problème à ça : je suis déjà content d'avoir mon colis rapidement et efficacement).
3. Quand on n'est pas là elle va effectivement jusqu'à essayer de le déposer à de la famille un peu plus loin.
4. Si un jour elle a une pétoche à faire signer contre la dégradation de son travail elle peut compter sur nous.

J'appelle ça une entente correcte entre gens de bonne volonté.

PS : 
- J'achète encore chez Amazon parce qu'ils livrent par la poste (qui est vite en port gratuit, c'est vrai).
- J'hésite de plus en plus à acheter à mon revendeur de nutrition sportive préféré parce que, pris en otage par ses clients (qui apparemment trouvent encore la livraison trop chère) est passé chez les privés et que c'est le chemin de croix à chaque fois pour récupérer mes colis (deux-trois jours supplémentaires avec énervements et coups de fil à la clé)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------



Pour ce qui est d'appeler : 
Apparemment UPS le fait, mais ni TNT ni le truc qui était à la base chez la Poste mais a été livré au privé aussi, là...


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2010)

horreur! éloignez les enfants! un méchant communiste se cache parmi nous! 

Mais que fait la police! que l'on restaure le Service d'Action Civique, que diantre! :modo:


----------

